# How do you tighten slide out cover?



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

Just returned from a week at Rivendale,wet and windy. Slide cover a bit baggy now, how do you tighten it up? Rivendale very nice cater for R.V.s no problem we had a pitch 60 foot grass and hard standing electric water and waste disposal point to pitch.

Peter and Joan


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Peter & Joan

Haven't done the job myself but some help might be found here:

http://www.carefreeofcolorado.com/pdf/052950-001r1.pdf
http://www.carefreeofcolorado.com/pdf/SOK_052798-5.PDF


----------



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

cheers for the link Lynda will have a look at it.
Peter and Joan


----------

